# A new web site if you have seen it before - sorry - new to m



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Someone on the mh-list has just posted this web address - as he has just joined, cost is £12 a year (£6 reduction apparently as it is new)

I know nothing about it, but it does look as if it could be useful, and it may be there are some ideas Dave may like to look at and add in here...

www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk - it says it has the biggest database of aires (in English).....

Nothing to do with me, I couldn't even find out who was behind it at all, so personally I didn't like that...and you have to join to see most things, you just see the links from the front page, unlike here you get the opportunity to post and have a decent look around, but there is a 7 day money back, so maybe the same thing...but I do prefer the way MHF does it myself.

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And even a Murvi you can treat yourself to, Carol:
http://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk/public/917.cfm

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Yes I saw that Dave.... made me smile too

Had you heard of it? Had a little more look and it has been going for a year, but still a discount, so no sign of number of members, unless perhaps if you join....

Carol

edited, an email sent to [email protected] has bounced back ....


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I have had a good look around, it looks OK, I have some thoughts to pass on:

* No contact details
* Who owns/runs the site
* 7-days money back yes, but if you want to get it, how can you contact anyone....

I have tried to send emails asking these questions to [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] all have bounced back

I am sorry the site may have some good information, but unless I can see who, where I am not risking my money....

It isn't new either, it has been going for a year, yet there is still a discount for joining.....so I wonder how many members.

So if anyone has perhaps joined you can tell us are any of the above points answered?

In my previous working life I used to be an Internet Consultant, and the first rule was WHO, WHERE so people KNOW you are a genuine business including such things as VAT numbers, Reg numbers, it didn't have to be on front page, but it did need to be seen...somewhere within the site.

Many thanks
Carol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hmmmmm.

Thanks Carol, but I think I'll reserve judgement. :roll:

£18 is a hefty sub, and the £6 discount will only be for the first year. :?

"_The most detailed French Aires database on a UK website_" actually says very little. It could easily mean it is the most detailed regarding some insignificant feature, but would still "validate" the claim. Also I'm quite happy to get French Aires from a French website!! :roll:

(The Vicarious Books volume would take some beating, and it's far more convenient to carry a reference book than a laptop IMO.)

It does look interesting though, but like you, I don't like having to buy a piglet in a poke.

_I say piglet, since the site is apparently not fully operational yet! 8O 8O _ :lol: :lol:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have finally sent my queries via a contact form...

Carol


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

I see on the site if you wish to pay by cheque it tells you:-

"Alternatively you can pay by cheque; 

Send your cheque for £12 - made payable to "Motorhoming France" and post it to the following address:-

Alan Russell
GLENMEAD
Colway Lane, LYME REGIS
Dorset, DT7 3AR"

Brian


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi All

Joined this site some months ago. 

Spent a bit of time exploring its' features and have found it really useful. 

It's still in it's infancy and will take a bit of time getting going I suspect. 

All in all I've found it a good addition to my knowledge base and the joining on fee is reasonable.

A site such as this is only as good as the members make it.

As Zeb says the "Aires in English" from Vicarious still takes a lot of beating though.


Cheers

David


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

BrianBeru said:


> I see on the site if you wish to pay by cheque it tells you:-
> 
> "Alternatively you can pay by cheque;
> 
> ...


I missed that!

Brian, having looked up whois, that is the address, but why oh why doesn't he put a proper, Contact us and address on the site

Carol


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

spindrifter said:


> Hi All
> 
> Joined this site some months ago.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

Without giving away any sensitive info and hopefully not putting you on the spot I'd be interested to know how you rate the user friendliness and info of the aires/campsites on their website compared to the MHF campsite database. 
Critiscsm/observations welcomed either way and I understand if you don't want to comment.

Pete


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

carol said:


> BrianBeru said:
> 
> 
> > I see on the site if you wish to pay by cheque it tells you:-
> ...


I found this, which to me is a proper contact 

http://www.motorhomingfrance.co.uk/public/7.cfm

scroll down the page


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a quick look, but for Aires I don't think you can beat campingcar-infos
www.campingcar-infos.com
OK it's in French but if you are visiting France how can that be an issue?
Gerry


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi peejay.

The web site is very easy to use. A map of France showing department by name and a colour to separate them. 

A side bar menu with the names of the areas is shown - when clicked a local area comes up with the Aires numbered. 

Below the local map a full discription of the Aires in numerical number is shown. 

Four features are really helpful. 

1/ Is the "Best Aire". A critique of position, facilities, location etc.

2/ Upon clicking on a selected Aire a set of photos illustrating the Aire and of the town or village in which the Aire is located is shown. Note: not just one photo but usually a set of 6 to 8 pics.

3/ A street map pinned with position and GPS co-ordinates for each Aire.

4/ All the Aires in a particular area are all on one page - all you have to do is scroll down - select an Aire and all the info is there. Press the back key and the Aires are shown again - select the next Aire and repeat.

As I said - the site is easy to navigate and very similar to the MHF Aires section. 

The site is covered by copyright so I have had to be general in description. Hope this helps and I'm not in trouble. 

Perhaps like me you like to have good solid info to hand and any extra gen helps for a more enjoyable trip. This web site used alongside MHF just expands the information we hold on France and our trips around her wonderful countryside.

Cheers

David.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

David, thank you for that information, do you know if members contribute to the information provided. 

Do you buy the campingcar-=infos DVD - is it similar to that - but in English as I always buy one of those just before we go, as getting at it online is too costly when away, and used in conjunction with the English aires and French two aires books we have is invaluable. I just wonder how useful this would be when away. Can you download and print it out for instance.

Carol


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*French aires*

hi,I have been using the Campingcar -infos for three years now, I have down loaded the GPS info to my Tomtom, and also lots of other info and pictures to my Pocket PC, find this invaluable as I can view pictures and campingcar caristes views and oppinion of the aire before deciding whether to use it or not.
curlyboy


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi carol

Yes members do contribute with pics and feedback on existing and new locations. 

Yes, I do have the Camping Card ACSI Book and have downloaded the CD that you can purchase separately - brilliant product as you do not have to worry about accessing the web away from the UK.

Yes, you can print off copy of chosen Aires

I also have the French Aires in English from Vicarious Books - another great resource.

Can,t help with down loads.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Carol,

I had some communications with Alan Russell a while ago and put a link to his site on our own website.

He was interested in adding the aires we have visited to his site but I haven't responded yet. I would like to see how comprehensive his list is before subscribing. I accept that any site is only as good as the contributions.

As you are probably aware we sent our aires lists and photos to Vicarious Books as you have done. We felt the All the Aires book was a good idea. 

I suppose the cost of the sub isn't much different to buying the aires book but I would like to try before I buy - at least a bit more than you can access at present. 

BTW I am slowly adding this year's stellplatz to the MHF database as I do updates to our website 

We use the campincar-info lists using the print facility which works ok if you know which departments you are visitingand the recent visitors comments are a useful feature albeit sometimes having to strugge with translations.

We may get the cd rom next year but it's quicker to flick through a printout than get out and fire up the laptop etc. I have them all as POI's on my satnav as well.

Steve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks David (spindrifter) for your feedback, much appreciated, Its always nice to see how this websites efforts compare with others.

As has been mentioned, any database is only as good as the contributions their members make and I like to think we haven't done too bad so far.

I don't think there is a 'definative' guide to stoppovers on the web, each has their own merits and they all complement each other in their different ways but I'm hoping that with such a big member list on MHF, with a bit more input (hint hint :wink: ) over time we have the ability to make it the best one going.

Thanks to everyone who has taken the time to input any information whether it be a new entry or a review of an existing entry, it is much appreciated and keep those entries coming in.

 

Sorry Carol, hijacked your post a bit there.  

Pete


----------

